

Elevate Conversion Rate on Your Landing Page with Multiple Forms - ronsela
http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/landing-pages/multiple-forms-solution

======
ronsela
Placing multiple forms on your page, or even a form on each section could
seriously make it easier to convert on. You've probably come across this
situation before: your internet browser takes you to a landing page that has a
great headline at its top, which is immediately followed by a form.

